# Thoughts on the new 1.8T?



## geminisign75 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello. I was wondering what everyones thoughts were on the new 1.8T? Gas mileage?

I leased a 2014 Jetta SE 1.8T automatic and love it. It is very smooth, quiet (too quiet, I cant hear the turbo  ), hardly any noticeable turbo lag, and a lot of torque. So far I am getting up to 38.5 on the highway, long trips, my overall is 31 with mixed driving (according to the MDI).


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

geminisign75 said:


> Hello. I was wondering what everyones thoughts were on the new 1.8T? Gas mileage?
> 
> I leased a 2014 Jetta SE 1.8T automatic and love it. It is very smooth, quiet (too quiet, I cant hear the turbo  ), hardly any noticeable turbo lag, and a lot of torque. So far I am getting up to 38.5 on the highway, long trips, my overall is 31 with mixed driving (according to the MDI).


in my 4200 miles of driving I really like it so far. Not as much guts as my CC but adequate for my commute. Im getting 34 mpg on the way to work, which has its share of stop and go traffic (per MFD), I'll be tracking this car via fuelly to see true fuel economy numbers. I really prefer this power plant to the 2.5. which seemed to have good initial punch but power died off quickly.


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

Based off fuely, in the 1500 miles I've put on mine so far, I'm averaging 28-29 with 90% city driving. Great car.


----------



## 65Strad (Jul 4, 2011)

I love the way the 1.8 moves my 2014 Passat. Does anyone know if this is the same engine that Audi is using? If so, this is a combination direct injection as well as port injection, port injection at idle and light load if I'm not mistaken. But both sets of injectors don't work the same time. I believe it's dependent on the load.

This engine has quite a few folks pleased with it's refinements and efficiencies. Maybe another bulletproof power plant from VW? Let's hope so. Anyone know about the direct/port injection question on this Gen3 EA888?

Did a round trip from NJ to Va. Beach and back. Avg 32.5 stop and go and highway. Only 2200 rpm at 80mph. Tall gear cruising AND quiet!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

DI only unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm sure in stock form its a game changer but for those looking to push the motor 600+whp it maybe a challenge. This is just me being a skeptic of flow through the ports and for those looking to open them up I'm sure theres very little room with the coolant channels. Also keep in mind the thermal loss though the ports will slow velosity which I'm sure won't be an issue in small to medium sized turbo's.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Budsdubbin said:


> I'm sure in stock form its a game changer but for those looking to push the motor 600+whp it maybe a challenge. This is just me being a skeptic of flow through the ports and for those looking to open them up I'm sure theres very little room with the coolant channels. Also keep in mind the thermal loss though the ports will slow velosity which I'm sure won't be an issue in small to medium sized turbo's.


anybody looking to do that should have a gotten the 2.0T


----------



## Elicit4orce (Jan 21, 2010)

Ditto on the 2.0T comment...

I have leased this vehicle for a month now and SOOOOOO much more fun than the S model (obviously).
Has the same rear independent suspension as the mk6 GLI (so i have heard, anyone can verify please).
Just read that APR can push it to 55+ HP on Stage 1 with 91 octane and 65+ TQ. 
That is just for flashing! That is my ideal goal for a daily driver with a little kick on the road.
would have love to get that 2.0T BUT... VW made the 1.8T for those who can afford the vehicle and enjoy the ride a bit more..

If you get a 2014 Jetta SE, go for the Moon Roof and Connectivity... Got mine on platinum grey exterior and black interior leatherette. LOVE IT!


----------



## donconnors (Sep 24, 2013)

I have had my 1.8t for about 3 weeks now and I have no complaints what so ever. I went from a mkiv golf 2.0 to a se with connectivity. Now I have much more power I get way better gas mileage, and it is way more comfortable. I can not wait till unitronic finishes their software update for the 1.8t because the dealership by my house is an authorized unitronic dealer. This way I don't have to worry about them resetting it back to stock or saying something about the tune when I bring it in for service..:beer::beer:


----------



## 65Strad (Jul 4, 2011)

What car and trans did you get?


----------



## donconnors (Sep 24, 2013)

2014 jetta se with connectivity manual trans


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

DasCC said:


> DI only unfortunately.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've heard the same... US models have only DI, which means glorious carbon build-up on valves. :banghead:


----------



## 65Strad (Jul 4, 2011)

DasCC said:


> DI only unfortunately.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure? Where did you get your information?


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

Elicit4orce said:


> If you get a 2014 Jetta SE, go for the Moon Roof and Connectivity... Got mine on platinum grey exterior and black interior leatherette. LOVE IT!


I have the exact same car but i splurged a bit for the factory votex kit and lip spoiler. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

I just bought an SE with manual to replace my 2007 GTI (I also have a 2013 GTI) and I can say for certain I can't wait to replace it. I bought it cause it was really cheap and I wanted to get rid of my MK5 until the next R is released. In my opinion it would really benefit from a 6 speed manual. I also really dislike that it doesn't have a temp gauge. But for cheap transportation it is adequate.


----------



## CANDYMK6 (May 15, 2014)

My first VW and my first turbo car and I love it! I will be getting the apr tune as well as the intake and USP downpipe I should be around 250whp and 320wtq that should be really nice


----------



## Inzaghi001 (May 20, 2014)

Owner of a 1.8T AUM and love it. Perfect power delivery


----------



## Kwezzy (Apr 9, 2014)

TaxMan5 said:


> I just bought an SE with manual to replace my 2007 GTI (I also have a 2013 GTI) and I can say for certain I can't wait to replace it. I bought it cause it was really cheap and I wanted to get rid of my MK5 until the next R is released. In my opinion it would really benefit from a 6 speed manual. I also really dislike that it doesn't have a temp gauge. But for cheap transportation it is adequate.


I didn't come from a gti but I feel the same way. car is ridiculously slow to me came from a srt-4 neon. I'm kinda pissed I brought this car but I'm stuck with it and need to find ways to improve it.


----------



## hinshawwrx (Feb 18, 2008)

Had my Passat Wolfsburg Ed. for about a month and a half now (Actually might be longer) and I'm quite impressed. First VW and I'll say the car is nice, the motor is smooth, and gives plenty of power when needed.


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

Kwezzy said:


> I didn't come from a gti but I feel the same way. car is ridiculously slow to me came from a srt-4 neon. I'm kinda pissed I brought this car but I'm stuck with it and need to find ways to improve it.


Now that I have about 2200 miles on it, it seems to have improved slightly in "pep". I am tempted to at least get a flash, but then I would want to do the clutch as well.


----------



## Kwezzy (Apr 9, 2014)

TaxMan5 said:


> Now that I have about 2200 miles on it, it seems to have improved slightly in "pep". I am tempted to at least get a flash, but then I would want to do the clutch as well.


same here can't even tune the car and enjoy the power without a stock clutch taking the beating!


----------



## koctail (Oct 16, 2013)

I see APR has a tune out already...stage 1. It appears though its only for the manual...is that right?


----------



## passat tsi (Jun 1, 2014)

i bough mine auto TSI last Oct i have been waiting for the APR tune to be available for a while , I trade it a Tune 2007 BMW 335 for this one (wife's car) my car is a RX7 turbo II


----------



## Kwezzy (Apr 9, 2014)

passat tsi said:


> i bough mine auto TSI last Oct i have been waiting for the APR tune to be available for a while , I trade it a Tune 2007 BMW 335 for this one (wife's car) my car is a RX7 turbo II


do you regret it?


----------



## passat tsi (Jun 1, 2014)

Kwezzy said:


> do you regret it?


not really the passat is more comfortable than the 335 and cheaper


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

A friend's little brother has a 2014.5 Jetta SE (no connectivity/sunroof/etc.) with a 5-speed and it's got good grunt, feels like a real stump-puller, and he's also claiming 35-40 MPG.

The older brother works at a VW dealer and says that the 1.8Ts are eating the Tiptronics at a pretty high rate due to the torque...also apparently was a common problem with the 2.5 but it's just gotten worse.


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

MPGs from a little trip this morning. Speeds were 65-75 on the highway.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

TaxMan5 said:


> MPGs from a little trip this morning. Speeds were 65-75 on the highway.


all downhill i'm assuming


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

clarkma5 said:


> A friend's little brother has a 2014.5 Jetta SE (no connectivity/sunroof/etc.) with a 5-speed and it's got good grunt, feels like a real stump-puller, and he's also claiming 35-40 MPG.
> 
> The older brother works at a VW dealer and says that the 1.8Ts are eating the Tiptronics at a pretty high rate due to the torque...also apparently was a common problem with the 2.5 but it's just gotten worse.


eating up the transmissions already? the 1.8 has only been out for a few months and the Tip is the same one for the 2.0 TSI in the tiguan and B6 passats


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

DasCC said:


> all downhill i'm assuming


All flat around the Houston metro area.


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

My understanding is that it's the same tiptronic as in the 2.5 Golfs/Jettas/New Beetles, though I'm not an expert on tiptronics at all. Maybe they're all the same gearbox.


----------



## koctail (Oct 16, 2013)

The trannie can't handle 184 lb ft of torque? Maybe this is why APR has had their Stage 1 in testing for the Tiptronic for a while?


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

I'm basing this on what my friend who is a fleet manager at a VW dealership tells me...basically, dead transmissions in 170 HP 2.5s was a common problem and now they're seeing even more of the 1.8Ts. Seems like the 180 ft.-lbs. mark is right on the limit of what that gearbox can handle. We're talking about failures on nearly new cars, because they've already seen several on 1.8Ts and they haven't been on sale long...

Again I don't know what code that transmission is or what it's rated for or what other engines they've hooked it up to, just that on the surface it looks like they put the same 5-speed manual and 6-speed tiptronic they used on the 2.5 on the 1.8T


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

Are you sure he isn't talking about this:



> VW will notify NHTSA and ask customers to return to dealerships to have a faulty O-ring replaced; a supplier is said to have changed the specifications on the part without authorization. The O-ring is fitted in the brand’s AQ250 six-speed torque-converter automatic transmission and relates to the transmission cooler, which could start leaking.


http://blog.caranddriver.com/vw-iss...8t-jettas-passats-and-beetles-with-automatic/


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

Went ahead and asked my friend for clarification on this. I misunderstood him (which happens sometimes, we can be on kinda different wavelengths in terms of how we think of mechanical issues). He says the DSGs are the problem children and the automatics are fine, except for he did see a few tiptronics lunch themselves because of the O-ring issue.

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

DasCC said:


> all downhill i'm assuming












My running average of 8000+ miles now. 


Sent from my interuterine device.


----------



## penya79 (Sep 7, 2001)

i've only ever owned NA engines, and have only had a week with the 1.8T. have driven the 2.0T.

that said, it's a disservice to the engine to be mated to a 5MT instead of a 6MT.

i'm still slightly obsessed, however.


----------



## Kwezzy (Apr 9, 2014)

penya79 said:


> i've only ever owned NA engines, and have only had a week with the 1.8T. have driven the 2.0T.
> 
> that said, it's a disservice to the engine to be mated to a 5MT instead of a 6MT.
> 
> i'm still slightly obsessed, however.


I agree the gears are way too long!


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

a buddy of mine had a loaner Jetta while his car was getting serviced, and I was pretty impressed with this new motor. It seemed just as powerful as my old 2009 GTI. I understand that they do get really good mileage too, better than the 2nd gen tsi, and I was able to get over 38MPG on a 500 mile trip with mine, although the speeds were right around 55-60.

Low maintenance, just good oil and filters every 10k, and no timing belts to worry about.


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

DasCC said:


> eating up the transmissions already? the 1.8 has only been out for a few months and the Tip is the same one for the 2.0 TSI in the tiguan and B6 passats


Standard is the only way to drive a car. I don't feel bad for people buying tiptronic cars and screwing the [email protected]:beer:


----------



## ourlee (Jul 19, 2010)

Is the 1.8 getting close to the TDi mpgs? I'd love to skip the $3k initial TDi hit and the higher cost per gallon. I drive 30k miles per year.


----------



## mpower22 (Jan 24, 2002)

Simple math approach

1. How long will you keep the car?
2. How many miles (you said 30K)
3. go to a real world forum and get the MPGs for both
4. Get the local cost of diesel and regular gas
5. Capture the price difference in the car itself (you said 3K)
6. Do the math....

Around me Diesel is usually at or above the price of premium. With the price difference between the 1.8T and the TDI PLUS the cost difference is fuel. I would not break even until like 160K miles on the car. I'm an oddbird and lease for a bunch of different reasons so TDI does not make sense for me. Now if your planning on keeping the car for 7 years + and drive 30K miles a year it might make more sense for you.............


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

mpower22 said:


> Simple mast approach.....
> 
> 1. How long will you keep the car?
> 2. How many miles (you said 30K)
> ...


:thumbup: Well said. 

I was in the same boat with mine. Diesel is consistantly more expensive than Premium where I live which really negated the mpg savings for me.


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

Kwezzy said:


> I agree the gears are way too long!


Probably to distance from the GTI. Remember there was a time when the high end was no better than the low end after a simple reflash (VR vs 20v). Sure, it's not something most consumers will look at, but you have 2 different cars with similar engines, best to make the premium worth it. 

I remember how let down I was when I finally drove an integra Type R from my LS. A tad more power, but much shorter gears was what made te difference.


----------



## vwaudipreferred (Jul 19, 2005)

My 56 mile highway drive to work this morning. Cruise control on the whole time.


----------



## max-redmk4 (Jun 4, 2007)

just got my new 2014 Jetta comfortline(SE for you americans!) with 1.8T and i was wondering, is it worth it to put premium gas in it?
not necessarly talking about hp gain but to avoid the carbon build up or better mpg?

thanks


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

max-redmk4 said:


> just got my new 2014 Jetta comfortline(SE for you americans!) with 1.8T and i was wondering, is it worth it to put premium gas in it?
> not necessarly talking about hp gain but to avoid the carbon build up or better mpg?
> 
> thanks


NO and I've yet to see hard evidence that it will help MPG.


DI=Fuel doesnt hit the valves, so it wont prevent carbon buildup. I used 91 for two months and didnt see any improvement on MPG (tracked by fuelly) I've gone back to 87.


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

I'd imagine that the difference between 87 and 91 in these cars comes down to the difference between ambient temperatures you drive in and driving style.

If ambient temperatures are high and/or you operate the car with more throttle (either higher in the rev range or lugging it low down), that would push 91 toward making no sense because those are the scenarios where the knock sensors will be pulling timing with regular gas. If you're lighter on the throttle and/or operate in a colder climate, 87 should be just dandy.


----------



## Kwezzy (Apr 9, 2014)

Cajetan said:


> Probably to distance from the GTI. Remember there was a time when the high end was no better than the low end after a simple reflash (VR vs 20v). Sure, it's not something most consumers will look at, but you have 2 different cars with similar engines, best to make the premium worth it.
> 
> I remember how let down I was when I finally drove an integra Type R from my LS. A tad more power, but much shorter gears was what made te difference.


Your right man. If this car had shorter gears it would be a rocket. Hopefully a company comes up with a different final gear or something to make the gears shorter.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

I love the long gears. No complaints here. 


Sent from my interuterine device.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Wow, that's hybrid fuel efficiency. 

Is this downhill most of the time? What is your average over a longer period of time... say 2000-3000 miles of the same type of roads and driving style?



vwaudipreferred said:


> My 56 mile highway drive to work this morning. Cruise control on the whole time.


----------



## vwaudipreferred (Jul 19, 2005)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Wow, that's hybrid fuel efficiency.
> 
> Is this downhill most of the time? What is your average over a longer period of time... say 2000-3000 miles of the same type of roads and driving style?


This is an hour and ten minute drive to work, 56 miles of mostly flat highway driving. On a day to day basis I get between 39-45mpg in and about the city. I'll post when I have an average of a couple thousand miles.


----------



## jaanthony (Sep 26, 2014)

Sorry to bring back an old thread, but I love my 1.8t so far. Just got it in August and I've put about 2800 miles on it so far. Just calculated the other day that over those 2800 miles I've averaged around 41 mpg. That's with approximately 75% highway and 25% city driving.


----------



## 65Strad (Jul 4, 2011)

jaanthony said:


> Sorry to bring back an old thread, but I love my 1.8t so far. Just got it in August and I've put about 2800 miles on it so far. Just calculated the other day that over those 2800 miles I've averaged around 41 mpg. That's with approximately 75% highway and 25% city driving.


From NJ shore to Va. Beach on cruise primarily a couple of times. Avg. one trip 41.3 mpg. Keep in mind that intermittent stretches of 80 mph for sort bursts. This is an absolutely fantastic engine and the 6 SPD. Tiptronic is a great mate. I traded my 2011 GTI DSG which was a fantastic car as well. My 2014 SE w/roof is equally impressive for different reasons.

Having a 15 year 150,000 PZEV emissions warranty for my turbo, cat converter etc. makes my negotiated $23,700 from $27,900 an amazing value. Rock solid chassis forged door hinges. No band aid box on wheels. I can't appreciate an Accord or Altima vs. my Passat. I may be in the minority, but I much prefer the styling of my Chattanooga cruiser to the European variant.

V.W. got it right with the new EA888 IMHO. Too bad the world is so slow to get it. Much better value vs. TDI as well I feel. To each his own.


----------



## wwoebke (Aug 21, 2014)

4200 miles so far on 1.8T 5 speed. 33.5 mpg average from 60/40 metro rural/hwy split.

Best tank 41.2 mpg eastbound, 600 mile trip from Detroit to Phila, 72 mph cruise.

Westbound 38.7, same conditions, steeper climb up through Poconos and a bit of head wind I suspect. 

93 octane APR tune.


----------



## 65Strad (Jul 4, 2011)

wwoebke said:


> 4200 miles so far on 1.8T 5 speed. 33.5 mpg average from 60/40 metro rural/hwy split.
> 
> Best tank 41.2 mpg eastbound, 600 mile trip from Detroit to Phila, 72 mph cruise.
> 
> ...



Pretty amazing isn't it? I see that you have man trans and the APR tune. How impressed, or not are you with the tune? Fuel economy is obviously great. Is the bump in HP and torque pretty dramatic vs. stock, or not so dramatic?

Not sure if or when the tune will become available with the tiptronic but if it does, it could be interesting. Curious to hear your impression of the APR tune on your car.


----------



## wwoebke (Aug 21, 2014)

The APR 93 octane tune is just silly good fun. I mean, REALLY FUN. It actually chirps its tires during WOT through 2nd gear. It is even faster when I blend my own E25 (having conferred with VW Germany colleagues that it is OK). Most definitely faster seat of pants in summertime with E25, small penalty in FE as compared to 93 AKI E10.

I want to get the Stage 2 with downpipe when it is released then air box, then IC.

I am surprised the FE is as good as it is considering I am feeding 245 HP instead of 180 HP at WOT and average HP is higher, which by definition means more fuel consumed if you use the HP more. But I don't care. 

By all means, get the tune!!


----------



## 65Strad (Jul 4, 2011)

wwoebke said:


> The APR 93 octane tune is just silly good fun. I mean, REALLY FUN. It actually chirps its tires during WOT through 2nd gear. It is even faster when I blend my own E25 (having conferred with VW Germany colleagues that it is OK). Most definitely faster seat of pants in summertime with E25, small penalty in FE as compared to 93 AKI E10.
> 
> I want to get the Stage 2 with downpipe when it is released then air box, then IC.
> 
> ...


Sounds great but for those with the 6speed Tiptronic it's a long time waiting. APR has indicated that with the parasitic drag associated with a toqure converter transmission is that an acceptable tune hasn't to this point led to an acceptable flash. He fully it will. Time will, it always does.


----------



## MrCypherr (Jul 26, 2011)

Love the 1.8T. No complaints at all. I average around 41-45MPG.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

I completely LOVE mine, can't wait to drive it everyday I wake up  The torque is amazing, power delivery so effortless, MPG is super nice! If I can talk my wife into that APR upgrade, I'll be set!


----------



## fenrihr (May 22, 2009)

running average is about 36 mpg, but most of my driving is heavy traffic highway. (RVA to DC commute) I get 37 - 39 mpg till I get to NOVA


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

Owned mine for just a few weeks, but overall fairly impressed with it. 

Engine doesnt sound as pretty as the previous 2.5L mid-level engine, but hopefully a turboback and intake clean it up a bit.

Loving the Gas mileage, :thumbup: to the gear ratio's

Wish I could hear the turbo, to me its part of the driving experience (intake should fix this)

Planning on an APR tune as well


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

DMehalko(DM) said:


> Owned mine for just a few weeks, but overall fairly impressed with it.
> 
> Engine doesnt sound as pretty as the previous 2.5L mid-level engine, but hopefully a turboback and intake clean it up a bit.
> 
> ...


Only complaint so far, very soft clutch, which it was a little firmer and shorter throw to engage/disengage


----------



## BoBoJoe (Apr 18, 2005)

DMehalko(DM) said:


> Only complaint so far, very soft clutch, which it was a little firmer and shorter throw to engage/disengage



Agreed. I plan on fixing that in the future.


----------



## waterdud17 (Sep 30, 2012)

bumping this thread - I know it's still relatively early in terms of mileage on most of the cars but does anyone have more info about how the 5 speed manual clutch (or transmission itself for that matter) is holding up with the APR 93 tune? Any failure reports yet?


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Subscribed... Looking forward to my MK7 Golf TSI more than ever. But will wait for VW to open the order banks for the 2016 before I decide.


----------

